# Wrecked And Scrapped Locomotives



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Found this website and a few wrecks I'm just at a loss for words on how the f*** the loco got there.

http://trainweb.org/csxphotos/other_wrecks.htm


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh, most of that will just buff right out!


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

and this is why CSX can't have anything nice


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

The same can be be said about Amtrak.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

CSX seems a bit accident prone.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Amazing that there are that many wrecked locos, and probably many more from other railroads that we haven't seen, and yet we only here about the crashes that are of agenda driven, spectacular media interest.....:eyes:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Poor PW maintainence in many cases. There have been more than five hundred derailments every year since 2012.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Poor PW maintainence in many cases. There have been more than five hundred derailments every year since 2012.


And that's just on my layout.  

Cycleops, that's an amazing number.

Magic


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

SBRacing said:


> Found this website and a few wrecks I'm just at a loss for words on how the f*** the loco got there.


There are a ton of pictures of wrecked locomotives there, which one are you for a loss of words on how the plucking loco got there?
The one in the river?

The engineer wasn't looking where he was steering? :laugh:
Wanted to go fishing?
They refused to give the locomotive a bath?


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

big ed said:


> There are a ton of pictures of wrecked locomotives there, which one are you for a loss of words on how the plucking loco got there?
> The one in the river?
> 
> The engineer wasn't looking where he was steering? :laugh:
> ...


Agreed, I wanna know it got there too


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Magic said:


> And that's just on my layout.
> 
> Magic


you made me laugh already this morning


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

cole226 said:


> you made me laugh already this morning


Nice one Magic.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Do they ever crash test locomotives, mainly attempts with new safety equipment tried on old units?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It would be difficult to do that, as the safety equipment is built to function on the new locomotives......not retro-fitted to old relics......

And I don't know if they test-crash the brand new ones....at millions of dollars each, they may be reluctant to do so......


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

tkruger said:


> Do they ever crash test locomotives, mainly attempts with new safety equipment tried on old units?


I'm sure they did. That video would be worth watching!


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

tkruger said:


> Do they ever crash test locomotives, mainly attempts with new safety equipment tried on old units?


It would seem to me that available funds for upgrading safety would be far better spent on upgrading track and fully implementing controls that keep engineers from exceeding speed limits -- than on crash testing locos.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MtRR75 said:


> It would seem to me that available funds for upgrading safety would be far better spent on upgrading track and fully implementing controls that keep engineers from exceeding speed limits -- than on crash testing locos.


In the desert outside of Pueblo, Colorado, there is the Transportation Technology Center. Formerly a Dept of Transportation site for testing various land vehicles, it was turned over to the Federal Railroad Administration, and then, in 1998, it became the property of the railroads themselves under the auspices of the Association of American Railroads. The site is huge (two large balloon tracks) and shows up very well on Google Earth (it's about 20 mi ENE of downtown).

They do all sorts of testing there, sometimes under contract to the FRA, and sometimes because the railroads just want to know (enquiring minds....). Yes, they have crash tested locos there, tank cars, effects of speed on derailments, etc.

My favorite is when they crush an auto (or a school bus) with an SD-70! Yeah, they say they're testing safety modifications, but the truth is the engineers just want to see a road vehicle get made into scrap metal.


----------



## Trainguy112 (May 16, 2020)

longle said:


> CSX seems a bit accident prone.


Thats what CSX stands for, Crash Smash and eXplode.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

tkruger said:


> Do they ever crash test locomotives, mainly attempts with new safety equipment tried on old units?


Yes they do. Well, not for testing the locomotive but for testing the integrity of nuclear flasks. 
These are usually mounted on special flatbed trailers. In tests, a locomotive is run into them at high speed. It’s important to assess the strength of these flasks since they transport nuclear materials across the country. 

The Museum of Science and Energy in Oak Ridge runs a film of one of these
tests and of course they’re on YouTube.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old thread resurrected... Not sure how you guys find this old stuff. I'd have to go dozens of pages deep into the thread lists to see them.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Old thread resurrected... Not sure how you guys find this old stuff. I'd have to go dozens of pages deep into the thread lists to see them.


Interesting. I did not notice that. Yep, I guess some of us do do back digging in the old threads. Looks like that was a brand new member who found it.


----------

